# Maxims... lets try again



## Highlander (Sep 18, 2020)

So my last thread got hi-jacked immediately by breaking down the 3 maxims I posted. I'd like to hear some maxims from other people. And preferably keep the explanation/questions of them to a minimum. The point of these, IMO, are to make you think or give you a simple rule. So let's get a list !


----------



## yak sao (Sep 18, 2020)

Alllright I'll bite.
I'm sure this was listed last time but I'm too lazy to go back and look....

_The fist comes from the heart._


----------



## Buka (Sep 18, 2020)

It’s not how many times you go down that counts, it’s how many times you get back up.


----------



## jobo (Sep 18, 2020)

a bird in the hand craps on your wrist


----------



## jobo (Sep 18, 2020)

many a mickle makes a muckle


----------



## jobo (Sep 18, 2020)

your lost keys are always in the last place you look


----------



## Steve (Sep 18, 2020)

Sometimes nothing can be a real cool hand.


----------



## jobo (Sep 18, 2020)

Steve said:


> Sometimes nothing can be a real cool hand.


and the best you can hope for is to die in your sleep?


----------



## Steve (Sep 18, 2020)

jobo said:


> and the best you can hope for is to die in your sleep?


Not quite.  While the gambler is a classic song, mine is a line from the movie Cool Hand Luke.


----------



## Highlander (Sep 18, 2020)

Alright didn't think I'd have to say this. Wing Chun maxims. You know... to go with the Wing Chun forum


----------



## jobo (Sep 18, 2020)

Highlander said:


> Alright didn't think I'd have to say this. Wing Chun maxims. You know... to go with the Wing Chun forum


ok learning wc is like learning to cook with an empty source pan,


----------



## jobo (Sep 18, 2020)

how many wcers dors it take to change a light bulb,  cant be done if its off the centre line


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 18, 2020)

I think @jobo must have missed his meds today.


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 18, 2020)

jobo said:


> ok learning wc is like learning to cook with an empty source pan,



Ok...what is a "source" pan?


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 18, 2020)

jobo said:


> how many wcers dors it take to change a light bulb,  cant be done if its off the centre line



What does "dors" mean?


----------



## Highlander (Sep 18, 2020)

wckf92 said:


> I think @jobo must have missed his meds today.


His lack of respect and knowledge doesn't even surprise me anymore. I'm of the general opinion that its not even worth the time to acknowledge his comments and he'll get bored.


----------



## yak sao (Sep 18, 2020)

wckf92 said:


> What does "dors" mean?



He is King of the Typos


----------



## yak sao (Sep 18, 2020)

Highlander said:


> His lack of respect and knowledge doesn't even surprise me anymore. I'm of the general opinion that its not even worth the time to acknowledge his comments and he'll get bored.



He has MA knowledge to be sure but he's bought into the caricature of wing chun that has been propagated by all the bad WC that's out there.


----------



## Poppity (Sep 19, 2020)

yak sao said:


> He is King of the Typos




Or Mings of the tapas.


----------



## jobo (Sep 19, 2020)

yak sao said:


> He has MA knowledge to be sure but he's bought into the caricature of wing chun that has been propagated by all the bad WC that's out there.


did you hear about the chunner who got stuck in a maze, he could only go in straight lines


----------



## yak sao (Sep 19, 2020)

jobo said:


> did you hear about the chunner who got stuck in a maze, he could only go in straight lines



All you're doing here is proving my point.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 19, 2020)

Buka said:


> It’s not how many times you go down that counts, it’s how many times you get back up.


I never understood the Japanese/karate maxim: "Fall down 7 times, get up 8."

I do get what it means, but in order to get up 8 times, you have to fall 8 times... You have to fall that first time to get up the first time, and so on... the maths don't add up!

Unless it's just emphasising getting up more times than you fall...

(Sorry I don't mean to hijack XD)


----------



## jobo (Sep 19, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> I never understood the Japanese/karate maxim: "Fall down 7 times, get up 8."
> 
> I do get what it means, but in order to get up 8 times, you have to fall 8 times... You have to fall that first time to get up the first time, and so on... the maths don't add up!
> 
> ...



IT WORKS  if you start lieing down, so your in bed and someone rushes in and attacks you


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 19, 2020)

jobo said:


> IT WORKS  if you start lieing down


I'll have to try my next sparring session in a different way XD


----------



## jobo (Sep 19, 2020)

yak sao said:


> All you're doing here is proving my point.


i thought your point was there is a lot of bad WC out there, in which case its fair to poke fun at it


----------



## jobo (Sep 19, 2020)

did you hear about the chunner who thought all the other WCers were wrong but he was right


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 19, 2020)

I think some are getting maxim's and jokes mixed up.


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 19, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I think some are getting maxim's and jokes mixed up.



Yup. And he likes to spend his time on a forum about an art he apparently doesn't like or agree with so he can tell us all how bad WC sucks.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 19, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> I never understood the Japanese/karate maxim: "Fall down 7 times, get up 8."
> 
> I do get what it means, but in order to get up 8 times, you have to fall 8 times... You have to fall that first time to get up the first time, and so on... the maths don't add up!
> 
> ...


I guess you got up first, before you fell for the first time.  In that way the math does add up.  

It does say something about the maxim, when we have to step back and re-work the math to see if it makes sense.


----------



## Buka (Sep 19, 2020)

Getting from a known point to another known point is called navigation.
Getting from an unknown point to another unknown point is called "being lost".

There's always one more son of a beach than you counted on.


----------



## Graywalker (Sep 19, 2020)

Speed+Ignorance=Injury


----------



## isshinryuronin (Sep 19, 2020)

"Don't get hit in the nuts."


----------



## jobo (Sep 19, 2020)

wckf92 said:


> Yup. And he likes to spend his time on a forum about an art he apparently doesn't like or agree with so he can tell us all how bad WC sucks.


i dont think it sucks, i think it blows 
how about this one

if your going to drag your back foot wear a roller skate


----------



## Highlander (Sep 20, 2020)

The man who talks the loudest, usually knows the least.


----------



## jobo (Sep 20, 2020)

Highlander said:


> The man who talks the loudest, usually knows the least.


madness is doing the same thing again and exspecting a different result,


----------



## Highlander (Sep 20, 2020)

Ignorance is bliss


----------



## yak sao (Sep 20, 2020)

I feel like I'm watching a chess game.


----------



## jobo (Sep 20, 2020)

Highlander said:


> Ignorance is bliss


what a fool belives , he sees, that no wise man can reason away


----------



## yak sao (Sep 20, 2020)

jobo said:


> what a fool belives , he sees, that no wise man can reason away



Doobie Brothers?


----------



## Highlander (Sep 20, 2020)

The fool doth think he is wise, but the wise man knows himself to be a fool.


----------



## jobo (Sep 20, 2020)

yak sao said:


> Doobie Brothers?


oh yes,


----------



## Buka (Sep 21, 2020)

jobo said:


> madness is doing the same thing again and exspecting a different result,



Oh, you mean like we do on threads!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2020)

Highlander said:


> The fool doth think he is wise, but the wise man knows himself to be a fool.


“The greatest lesson in life is to know that even fools are right sometimes.”
― Winston S. Churchill


----------



## Buka (Sep 21, 2020)

Even a broken watch is correct twice a day.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2020)

“The greatest fools are ofttimes more clever than the men who laugh at them.”
― George R.R. Martin


----------



## isshinryuronin (Sep 21, 2020)

Even monkeys fall out of trees.


----------



## Highlander (Sep 21, 2020)

Steve said:


> “The greatest lesson in life is to know that even fools are right sometimes.”
> ― Winston S. Churchill


Any fool can know. The point, is to understand


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2020)

Highlander said:


> Any fool can know. The point, is to understand


If one does not understand a person, one tends to regard him as a fool. - Carl Jung

Seek first to understand, then to be understood.  - Stephen Covey (7 habits of highly successful people)


----------



## jobo (Sep 21, 2020)

Buka said:


> Oh, you mean like we do on threads!


yes thats exactly what i meant


----------



## Highlander (Sep 21, 2020)

Steve said:


> If one does not understand a person, one tends to regard him as a fool. - Carl Jung
> 
> Seek first to understand, then to be understood.  - Stephen Covey (7 habits of highly successful people)



I imagine that the intelligent people are the ones so intelligent that they don't even need or want to look 'intelligent' anymore.


----------



## Highlander (Sep 21, 2020)

Talk sense to a fool and he calls you foolish.


----------



## Highlander (Sep 21, 2020)

You will do foolish things, but do them with enthusiasm.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2020)

Highlander said:


> Talk sense to a fool and he calls you foolish.


At some point, you'll remember that you were the one calling other folks foolish...


----------



## Highlander (Sep 21, 2020)

Steve said:


> At some point, you'll remember that you were the one calling other folks foolish...


Make no mistake. I was still calling them foolish


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2020)

Highlander said:


> Make no mistake. I was still calling them foolish


LOL.  That happens when you try to talk sense to a fool, I hear. 

Quick aside, I think this is lighthearted...  that's how I intend it, at least.  I don't have any actual stake in this discussion, but I can't resist this kind of banter.  I don't think anyone in this thread is foolish, to be honest, though it's clear others disagree.


----------



## Highlander (Sep 21, 2020)

Steve said:


> LOL.  That happens when you try to talk sense to a fool, I hear.
> 
> Quick aside, I think this is lighthearted...  that's how I intend it, at least.  I don't have any actual stake in this discussion, but I can't resist this kind of banter.  I don't think anyone in this thread is foolish, to be honest, though it's clear others disagree.


I agree 100%. Like Yak side... it was sorta like a chess match with quotes haha.


----------



## Buka (Sep 21, 2020)

Steve said:


> LOL.  That happens when you try to talk sense to a fool, I hear.
> 
> Quick aside, I think this is lighthearted...  that's how I intend it, at least.  I don't have any actual stake in this discussion, but I can't resist this kind of banter.  I don't think anyone in this thread is foolish, to be honest, though it's clear others disagree.



I like it, too.  

As for being a fool, it's not so bad, kind of fun, actually. We do enjoy rushing in where angels fear to tread. But then, most angels don't do a lot of Martial training. I think the wings kinda' mess up the gi top.

As Oscar Wilde said -_ "Life is one fool thing after another whereas love is two fool things after each other._"


----------



## drop bear (Sep 22, 2020)

Steve said:


> “The greatest lesson in life is to know that even fools are right sometimes.”
> ― Winston S. Churchill



I pity fools.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 24, 2020)

Just read this one, I quite like it 

"In both long and short-range fighting, the Wing Chun exponent believes in only one range - striking range."


----------



## Steve (Nov 24, 2020)

“Men wanted for hazardous journey. Low wages , bitter cold, long hours of complete darkness. Safe return doubtful”
Earnest Shackleton’s Antarctic Expedition Advertisement

“You don’t have to swing hard to hit a home run. If you got the timing, it’ll go.”
Yogi Berra


----------



## JP3 (Nov 25, 2020)

Move from your center.
Same hand- Same foot.
Play at shoulder level.
Keep your hands in your center.

etc. etc. etc.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 26, 2020)

Steve said:


> “The greatest lesson in life is to know that even fools are right sometimes.”
> ― Winston S. Churchill



Winston S. Churchill. Now you are singing my song:

“Socialism is a philosophy of failure, the creed of ignorance, and the gospel of envy, its inherent virtue is the equal sharing of misery.”

"A fanatic is one can't change his mind and won't change the subject."

" I am easily satisfied with the very best."

"If we open a quarrel between the past and the present, we shall find we have lost the future."

“The whole history of the world is summed up in the fact that, when nations are strong, they are not always just, and when they wish to be just, they are no longer strong.”

“It is no use saying ‘we are doing our best.’ You have got to succeed in doing what is necessary.”

“We shape our dwellings, and afterwards our dwellings shape us.”

“It has been said that Democracy is the worst form of government except all those other forms that have been tried from time to time.”

“It is a mistake to try to look too far ahead. The chain of destiny can only be grasped one link at a time.”

“Employ your time in improving yourself by other men’s writings so that you shall come easily by what others have labored hard for.”

“Without a measureless and perpetual uncertainty, the drama of human life would be destroyed.”

“Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many to so few.”

“An appeaser is one who feeds a crocodile – hoping it will eat him last.”
“Solitary trees, if they grow at all, grow strong.”

“Let us therefore brace ourselves to our duties, and so bear ourselves that, if the British Empire and its Commonwealth last for a thousand years, men will still say: “This was their finest hour.”

“Do not let us speak of darker days; let us speak rather of sterner days. These are not dark days: these are great days – the greatest days our country has ever lived. ”

"Continuous effort, not strength or intelligence is the key to unlocking our potential."

“If one has to submit, it is wasteful not to do so with the best grace possible.”

“All the great things are simple, and many can be expressed in a single word: freedom; justice; honor; duty; mercy; hope.”

"Without courage all other virtues loose their meaning."

“We must beware of needless innovations, especially when guided by logic.”

“One ought never to turn one’s back on a threatened danger and try to run away from it. If you do that, you will double the danger. But if you meet it promptly and without flinching, you will reduce the danger by half. Never run away from anything. Never!”

“Success is never found. Failure is never fatal. Courage is the only thing.”

“We shall draw from the heart of suffering itself the means of inspiration and survival.”

“The problems of victory are more agreeable than those of defeat, but they are no less difficult.”

“My most brilliant achievement was my ability to be able to persuade my wife to marry me.”

“I am prepared to meet my Maker. Whether my Maker is prepared for the ordeal of meeting me is another matter.”

"The price of greatness is responsibility."

“There are a terrible lot of lies going about the world, and the worst of it is that half of them are true.”

“The farther backward you can look, the farther forward you are likely to see.”

“You have enemies? Good. It means you’ve stood up for something, sometime in your life.”

“If you’re going through hell, keep going.”

"A state of society where man cannot speak their minds cannot long endure."

“This is the lesson: never give in, never give in, never, never, never, never — in nothing, great or small, large or petty — never give in except to convictions of honor and good sense. Never yield to force; never yield to the apparently overwhelming might of the enemy.”

“It is a fine thing to be honest, but it is also very important to be right.”

“I like pigs. Dogs look up to us. Cats look down on us. Pigs treat us as equals.”

“Never hold discussions with the monkey when the organ grinder is in the room.”

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference."

"We make a living by what we get, but we make a life by what we give."

“It’s not enough that we do our best; sometimes we have to do what’s required.”

“Men occasionally stumble over the truth, but most of them pick themselves up and hurry off as if nothing ever happened.”

"I never worry about action but only inaction."

“Success is not final, failure is not fatal, it is the courage to continue that counts.”

“Personally I’m always ready to learn, although I do not always like being taught.”

"Great and good are seldom the same man."

“The inherent vice of capitalism is the unequal sharing of blessings; the inherent virtue of socialism is the equal sharing of miseries.”

“When the eagles are silent, the parrots begin to jabber.”

“History will be kind to me for I intend to write it.”

“Christmas is a season not only of rejoicing but of reflection.”

"Everyone has his day and some days last longer than others."

“Politics is the ability to foretell what is going to happen tomorrow, next week, next month and next year. And to have the ability afterwards to explain why it didn’t happen.”

“If you have an important point to make, don’t try to be subtle or clever. Use a pile driver. Hit the point once. Then come back and hit it again. Then hit it a third time-a tremendous whack.”

“Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm.”

“I may be drunk, miss, but in the morning I will be sober and you will still be ugly.”

“Courage is rightly esteemed the first of human qualities because it has been said, it is the quality which guarantees all others.”

“Every man should ask himself each day whether he is not too readily accepting negative solutions.”
“The power of man has grown in every sphere, except over himself.”

“The greatest lesson in life is to know that even fools are right sometimes.”


----------

